# [SOLVED] can't uninstall BF4 Beta



## VintageOwnage (Feb 4, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone else had this issue? 
For some reason the installation was messed up and now whenever I try to uninstall it, it gives me an error and refuses to let me uninstall it until I repair the installation.
HOWEVER, because the Beta expired, the files are practically untouchable. 
It won't let me repair the download since it's expired. 

Any other possible way to uninstall it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: can't uninstall BF4 Beta*

Try Revo Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems the free version and check the how to tab on the page


----------



## VintageOwnage (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: can't uninstall BF4 Beta*

Much appreciated! This tool finally got rid of it for me! Thank you so much!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your most welcome


----------

